# Some of my...**not work safe**



## Adrian Kwidzy&#324;ski

... believed-to-be successfull graphics:

http://www.akimage.com/hiresp/the_plant_www.akimage.com_.jpg 
http://www.akimage.com/hiresp/candlerka_www.akimage.com_.jpg 
http://www.akimage.com/hiresp/martka2_www.akimage.com_.jpg

Edit by admin: Being that these are not work safe, we went ahead and changed them to links rather than direct photos.


----------



## vonnagy

Nice work matey! I like all of them, but the first being my favourite.


----------



## Aga

Great work!  I think I like the last one the most, but all of them are really good! 
(Welcome in, by the way!  )


----------



## Adrian Kwidzy&#324;ski

Thx vonnagy, thx Aga... How nice...


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

First and last are great stuff. Congrats.


----------



## 4HourNap

............


----------



## leecheewei85

it has a sexual connatation to it... but really neat!~ well Done


----------



## mentos_007

woow those are really great!!


----------



## anua

im with aga here - last one i really like-


----------

